
Welcome to Ars Technica, version 7.0 - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/welcome-to-ars-technica-version-7-0/
======
ChuckMcM
Sigh, my visits will be a lot fewer now. Not because of the _site_ change but
because of their _RSS_ change. We now get a headine and a one line lede rather
than the first paragraph and maybe an image.

I'm hoping this is only temporary, site gets revamped, then the rss feed gets
fixed based on the new site engine, but I worry it won't.

I do know that if it stays this way they will have lost pretty much all my
page views. I may read it if its linked here but I don't have time to click
through to the site just to see if a link baitey headline has any substance. I
expect that of HuffPo but not Ars.

Sad Panda.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Thank you Ars, the RSS feed is back.

------
icodestuff
No more "serving the technologist for <X years in scientific notation>" Sad to
see Condé Nast has sucked the humor out of yet another site.

------
sheldor
Feels a bit like The Verge or is it just my perception?

------
pasbesoin
You (arstechnica) appear to have misplaced your favicon.

P.S. I'm not going to enable and go through a wufoo form, just to contact you
on this.

~~~
J_Darnley
I was going to contact them about it too but this wufoo thing just returns
404.

